# Greyhound Air



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 1, 2015)

Greyhound Air.......only around for a year or so in the mid 90s.

















......and their 'Marking New Territory' commercial!


----------



## rrdude (Jul 1, 2015)

Now THAT's one I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2015)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!

I never flew on Greyhound Air but my late wife used it a few times to/from Vancouver and told me it was basically a puddle jumper/ commuter type operation!

CP Air and Air Canada were the big players in those days, but if you are going out into the sticks there wre several different small Airlines and Charters ( some owned by the Government run Air Canada) that were available!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 1, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> I never flew on Greyhound Air but my late wife used it a few times to/from Vancouver and told me it was basically a puddle jumper/ commuter type operation!


Kelowna Flightcraft provided Boeing 727s painted in a Greyhound scheme with a bold 1-800-661-TRIP on the fuselage. You can see it at the end of the YouTube video above


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks, she used to it to/from Kelowna so guess that's what she meant, not a puddle jumper/tree top Airlines type plane!

Love the "marking your territory" video! CBC and CTV were way ahead of the US when it came to interesting commercials and shows!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 1, 2015)

No, CP Air was already gone by then. It was Canadian Airlines.


----------



## railiner (Jul 1, 2015)

That was not Greyhounds first foray into air transportation....back in the mid 1940's, they acquired a pair of Sikorsky S-51 helicopter's and started Greyhound Skyways. The idea was to run a national helicopter service landing on the roofs of specially prepared Greyhound terminal's. After a few years, it proved to be not economically viable, and folded.

Much more successful was the Corporation's 1961 acquisition of Boothe Leasing Company. It became Greyhound Leasing and Financial Corporation, the first in a long line of diversification the Corporation invested in well outside of their core business. GL&FC, was a major player in the world of jet aircraft leasing, among other big capital items, and owned a sizeable fleet of jetliner's leased to many of the world's airlines. sort of like GE Capital and ILFC of today....


----------

